# Copenhagen suggestions



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Am off to Copenhagen next week and although I have been there before (on the type of trips that get you in at midnight and off to your next destination by lunch the next day) I have never had the chance to really see the city, so some suggestions of sights and restaurants would be appreciated. I am at the Hilton at the airport and since I will have to cab it anyway location is not really an issue. Thanks!

Karl


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

Karl,
I went to Copenhagen about 4 years ago, and found it to be a beautiful and interesting city. I would defintely recommend going to see the Mermaid statue, as well as wandering the pedestrian streets of the old city. You should also visit the astronomical clock inside the city hall.
As for restaurants, I really like Ida Davidson, an institution since 1888 and located in the old city. Although it has become more popular with visitors over the years, it is still filled with locals, and offers approximately 30-40 varieties of the local, petit, open-faced sandwhiches known as smorrebrod. I really liked the ones with a bit of caviar on top, and the shrimp ones were good as well. Ida Davidson's smoked duck came highly recommended to me also, and lived up to its reputation. Note: They are only open at lunch.
Best wishes for an exciting trip,
Bryan


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Copenhagen*

Gents

Go to the girlie places when you travel, the resturants here are too expensive. Just sip some Aquavit, with your beer chasers, drink about 30 of them!

Enjoy


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

jbryanb,

Thanks for the suggestions. Don't have much time in Copenhagen but will have most of Tuesday afternoon to explore the city. I would take you up on your lunch suggestion but unfortunately my meeting is a lunch one - open faced snadwiches I am sure! 

DukeGrad,

Given that I have a 540 AM flight on Wens I will have to go easy on both the Aquavit and girls Tuesday night!

Karl


----------

